
Donald Trump is like a biased machine learning algorithm - rer
https://mathbabe.org/2016/08/11/donald-trump-is-like-a-biased-machine-learning-algorithm/
======
justicezyx
I am not sure if there is ever non-biased machine learning algorithm, though.

------
blackflame7000
Learning and bias are components of the same concept.

------
gamechangr
Totally Click bate. Worthless article. I want the 30 seconds back

~~~
justicezyx
TBH, I have learned to always start with the HN comments; then see if the
linked article is worth reading.

